# Real World Drag #'s From Saragosas?



## alka144 (May 4, 2010)

Wanted what were the actual drag numbers you guys are getting straight off the reel from your 10k, 14k, and 18k Gosas. I'm skeptical they will get the numbers they advertise fully spooled with line. 

Thanks,
Zach


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

I just pulled drag on one of my daughter's 18000F Gosas and the wife was holding the rod and I got 38lbs and that was about as tight as I wanted to go on the drag by hand. The wife had a very hard time holding that, I think you can get 40 out of it no problem but I would not never go that hard on the reel. 38 and I think you would run through some parts if you did that a lot. I could not do that anymore. FISH ON!!!!


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

It doesn't matter how much drag they can produce.
If you use over 25 lbs drag on Saragosa 18000 for long, the reel can give you problems.
I recommend not to use over 20 lbs drag on Saragosa 18000.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

ksong said:


> It doesn't matter how much drag they can produce.
> If you use over 25 lbs drag on Saragosa 18000 for long, the reel can give you problems.
> I recommend not to use over 20 lbs drag on Saragosa 18000.


Agreed... The high drag ratings are nice because when you're fishing 15-20# you are right in the middle of the reel's capacity. You want to be fishing that 40-60% range rather than maxing out a reel only capable of 25# or so.

Side note... The drag you're using is measured out of the tip of the rod and at an almost perpindicular angle. Guys, it is EXTREMELY difficult to lift 25+ lbs off the ground with a popping rod, and only slightly easier with a jigging rod. That is a TON of drag that requires a plate and a strong back for extended fights. For 99% of tuna you'll catch in the GOM, 20+ lbs simply isn't necessary.


----------

